# Anyone tell me this is,?



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this electric gas gizmo should do? 

Only one switch works and lights up a green LED, the gizmo in the locker doesn't let any gas through no matter what position the switch is in.

If I take the gizmo out of the circuit all is fine.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

is it similar to this?

gas duffer

wilse

if you want the UK version click here..

gas duffer

this link may be better....here


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

That's the one, cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We had a similar valve on our Hymer before having the bulk LPG tank fitted, I couldn't see from you pic but ours had electrical wires connected to it leading to the internal wall switch to automatically change cylinders when one became empty.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*answerit is .*

hello plan .

the answer , these are 50 mb , german regulators .

with both bottles connected and switched on , . their is a lead connected to the green regulator yes! , this will go direct to the battery , 
now when you switch you get a clicking sound , this means gas is now allowed to the fixture,s now a green light means the green regulator bottle is still in use , but when it turn,s red it means green bottle is now empty and you will now go to the red regulator . the regulators switch over them , .

a brilliant idea . we still use ours . because the system is now using 30 mb regulators . 
hope this is the answer , if you want more info on how this system works let me know , glad to help . but it is better .

all the very best . denton.


----------

